# salt dogg tgso7 or tgso5?



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

I found a 07 for $1275 and 05 for $1190, both I feel are pretty good deals, which would you get? Let me know....thanks


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

for $80 more, the 07 makes more sense. 

In addition, the 07 has a vibrator to help with the material.


----------



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's kinda what I'm thinking


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

^^ same, we have a 07 and its been really pretty good for a tailgate hitch mounted spreader.


----------



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

No problems with salt spilling out when transporting?


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

shoot spend, the extra $1500 and buy the sphe1500, you won't regret it with the $$ you'll save on salt


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

MahonLawnCare;1560290 said:


> shoot spend, the extra $1500 and buy the sphe1500, you won't regret it with the $$ you'll save on salt


+1.

Regarding the salt spillage, depending on whether or not you're buying this used or a left over model unit...I believe they changed the shoot to close when the spinner is off/0 position.

My unit was just before (a few weeks actually - left over stock at my dealer) and it had a pin and block off plate. Stupid! But after seeing someone else's unit with the self closing shoot, I should have complained about them knowing this change or severely discounting my unit. I spilled quite a bit of salt that year before getting the truck moving spreading the salt.


----------



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

MahonLawnCare;1560290 said:


> shoot spend, the extra $1500 and buy the sphe1500, you won't regret it with the $$ you'll save on salt


I wish I could, I don't run bulk. I have no place to store it.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Steel 05;1560224 said:



> I found a 07 for $1275 and 05 for $1190, both I feel are pretty good deals, which would you get? Let me know....thanks


I have an 07 going to get rid of used 5 times to small for us


----------



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

How do you like it? Any problems?


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

No problems just picked up a 2000 v box


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

07 all day...the 05 does NOT come with the receiver hitch mount either...so add another 200.00 to that


----------



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

I did not know that. Thanks


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Steel 05;1561135 said:


> I did not know that. Thanks


+1.

But I guess that's why it's featured as a swing-away mount to load salt?


----------



## cjoverma (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a tgs07 I might sell for lil cheaper. Bought 2 yes ago but don't need now bc have larger spreader. Good spreader. Pm or email for info. [email protected] soglc.com. Thnx


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

4700dan;1560449 said:


> No problems just picked up a 2000 v box


Mine is for sale 1 year old great shape $1000.00 obo payup


----------



## Steel 05 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just picked up a tgso7 brand spanking new for 1300. Now it just has to snow. Thanks for the offers and replies


----------

